# Help please,worried about substrate.



## Goodygumdrops (29 Oct 2008)

Hi all,slowly gathering stuff together to set up my tank.I've got a bag of laterite on the way which I'm happy with.But...was at Dobbies at the weekend,and after looking at the price of aquarium gravel,wow,well I went to the garden centre and bought a 25kg bag of grit.
Now on the bag it says it is suitable for ponds and pools,but,it also says it is suitable for 'marine' fish.This is what is worrying me,is it going to alter my water chemistry?Ie,salty?Am I worrying over nothing?Part of me thinks that when they say marine fish,they just mean fish in general,but I don't want to add it and lose any fish.
If it makes any difference,I've washed a bowlful,loads of orangey coloured muck came off but once cleaned there was no cloudiness.
Surely if it says suitable for ponds it's going to be ok?


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Oct 2008)

it is probably coral sand. It will buffer your water and raise your ph to around 8.2 - it is suitable for ponds because pond fish like alkaline water, and it prevents any large swings in ph due to acid rain, and other stuff getting in it etc.


----------



## Themuleous (29 Oct 2008)

Yeh I would say it probably contains lime gravel, which will raise the KH and pH of the tank water.

Sam


----------



## Goodygumdrops (29 Oct 2008)

Uggh,don't know if I'm prepared to take a chance on that then.I'm going for angels so I guess I'll need soft water 9water up here is naturally soft anyway but I don't want to add something that's going to adversely affect it).
Oh well,back to the drawing board,any suggestions?Cheap suggestions?Tank base is 31" x 14".


----------



## vauxhallmark (29 Oct 2008)

Well, it's not a huge area to cover - if you're gradually building up the kit for this tank it's probably worth either finding somewhere else to economise, or allowing a bit more time to save up and get the substrate you really want for it - it's the hardest thing to change once the tank is set up, and if you're unhappy with what you get then you'll really have no alternative than to start again - which will then cost you more in temporary accommodation for fish, plants, filters etc., and make your startup generally more miserable than it should be.

I know how hard it is to have to wait to get going on a project you're really keen to get your teeth into, but I have to do the same thing, save up and buy stuff gradually - the planning and buying bit can be fun too!

Research different gravels and substrates, choose the one that's going to fit your plans, and then adjust your budget/saving time to fit it in. Ideally do that for every bit of kit you're going to use - but as I said, replacing the gravel in your tank is a horrible job - and you might lose your laterite in the process - another expense. Everything else can be upgraded later, and more easily at the time you wish/can afford.

Good luck with the new setup!

Mark


----------



## Ed Seeley (29 Oct 2008)

If you've already bought the grit then test it with some acid.  If it fizzes then it contain calcerous material and will harden the water.  Use a strong enough acid like brick cleaner and you should see the little bubbles clearly enough.


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Oct 2008)

Another test would be to put some of the new gravel into a bucket of tap water and check the PH/GH/KH over a week or so, see if it's affected.


----------



## Goodygumdrops (29 Oct 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys.I'm really not going to even take a chance with this stuff now.At this rate it's going to be 09 before there's any fish in there    Might as well do it right from the start though eh?


----------



## Ed Seeley (29 Oct 2008)

Goodygumdrops said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies guys.I'm really not going to even take a chance with this stuff now.At this rate it's going to be 09 before there's any fish in there    Might as well do it right from the start though eh?



Totally.  Aquasoil it is then!!!!


----------



## Goodygumdrops (30 Oct 2008)

Vauxhall,thanks for that.I need to slow down,and you're bang on.I'll just need to put the gas at a peep.
Ed,I am seiously considering aquasoil,as Vauxhall said,even if I just buy a bag every couple of weeks.So,my laterite should be on it's way,so it's going in regardless,ok to put aquasoil on top of this?
And is the aquasoil the final layer?Or does gravel go on top of this?It's the colour that bothers me slightly,is it just black?(I have some nice lumps of slate to go in and I'm concerned that a dark base won't show them off).


----------



## Steve Smith (30 Oct 2008)

Due to the cost of aquasoil, it's usually a good idea to have it where you're planting lots of stems.  You can then partition off areas where there will be no plants, say a nice open front area or sand or something.


----------



## Goodygumdrops (30 Oct 2008)

Thanks Steve,it's really good to get this basic advice as you don't get it off the sites before you actually buy the products.
That's good to know,as I guess the majority of my planting will be to the rear coming round a bit at the front in a sort of horseshoe shape.From your last post,are you saying a layer of gravel then goes over this?


----------



## Steve Smith (30 Oct 2008)

Sorry, wasn't that specific 

Basically Aquasoil is an "all in one" which doesn't need capping off with anything.  Personally I'd have the Aquasoil in the rear, where your plants will be, and something like sand or gravel at the front where it will be open or covered with hardscape (and therefore no benefit to having Aquasoil in these areas).  Because the Aquasoil is covered by plants, there is no need to cap it with gravel, unless you want too, it's up to you and how you think it will look aesthetically 

I've been trying to find a good setup guide.  I've seen one somewhere which illustrates what I'm harping on about   I think it's in the ADA catalogue though.  Have a read of this though, for more info on Aquasoil and other interesting things:

http://www.adana-usa.com/includes/templ ... Manual.pdf (6.5mb)


----------



## Goodygumdrops (30 Oct 2008)

Aaahaa!!!Totally gotcha!!Thanks for that.In my case,my laterite will replace the power sand,then add the aquasoil,then like you say,your choice of finish at the foreground.
Thanks so much for that.Numpty point one sorted.Now I just have to buy the stuff   See yous for planting questions in a couple of months


----------



## Ed Seeley (31 Oct 2008)

If you don't like the colour then look at the other types.  Amazonia is the 'black' one (actually a dark matt grey and very nice IMHO) and Africa and Malaya are different colours.  You might prefer those?  I think your plan is a sound one and you might want to look at my article where I did the same thing and used cobbles to keep the two areas seperate.  It's worked well for me.


----------



## Goodygumdrops (31 Oct 2008)

Thank you Ed,great article.Aquasoil it is.


----------



## Goodygumdrops (31 Oct 2008)

Ahem,Caribsea Eco Complete.Is it basically the same thing,anyone used it?(Sowwy   )


----------



## Steve Smith (31 Oct 2008)

There is a guy selling 3 bags of the stuff on TFF at the moment.  He's in Aberdeen apparently.  You could probably get them quite cheap if you haggle


----------



## Goodygumdrops (31 Oct 2008)

What's that then,TFF?


----------



## Steve Smith (31 Oct 2008)

Tropical Fish Forums.

Check your message box   They guy is asking Â£40 delivered for 3 bags of EC!


----------



## vauxhallmark (31 Oct 2008)

Goodygumdrops said:
			
		

> Ahem,Caribsea Eco Complete.Is it basically the same thing,anyone used it?(Sowwy   )



It is different. I've used both, and was happy with them both. ADA Aquasoil actually is made from soil (it smells like soil, and there are bits of twig and roots in it). It's been turned into little granules though, which keep their shape (ie, it's not still a powder like fresh soil).

Eco Complete is not soil like, its a hard stony substrate. When I had it I was very pleased with it, however, I think it has changed a bit since then (search internet for discussions on new eco complete). It always seemed quite sharp for me. The plants grew great in it, and it looked really nice (it's a bit darker than ADA AS - although, again, I think the newer stuff is lighter). I wouldn't have been happy to put corydoras in my tank with Eco Complete, simply because of the hardness and sharpness of it. Ottos did fine though.

Eco Complete shouldn't be too hard to find in a shop, so you can have a look at that (it comes in a clear bag). There are hundreds of tanks with ADA AS on the internets (including this forum), so have a look at them.

It's a personal choice in the end - although I think if you put a vote on this forum ADA AS would win. I would prefer ADA AS over the Eco Complete I see in shops now, I think.

Good luck,

Mark


----------



## Steve Smith (31 Oct 2008)

I have Eco Complete in my new shrimp setup.  Some reasonable photos here:

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=3401&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=20#p38191

It's older stuff, there seems to have been some weird batches of EC with larger granule sizes, but I don't think it was a product change as such, just a small amount of cases.


----------



## Goodygumdrops (31 Oct 2008)

Actually,I saw that thread and it looks great.I think you may have made my mind up for me.Wish I could go for that guy in Aberdeens eco,but no go at the mo.I'm almost positive Dobbies did this stuff so can buy a bag every now and again till I'm past Xmas.Hmm,I can see Santa bringing me some garden centre vouchers.


----------

